# Cam Akers



## maker4life (Dec 27, 2016)

Heck of a pick up for the Noles. He has the potential to be better than Dalvin. Seems to be a good level headed kid to boot.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep.  I'm disappointed. Had my hopes up for some reason.  Can't blame home,  though


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yep.  I'm disappointed. Had my hopes up for some reason.



That's the definition of a 10rc fan.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2016)

never heard of him


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's the definition of a 10rc fan.





Good pickup Noles!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2016)

maker4life said:


> Heck of a pick up for the Noles. He has the potential to be better than Dalvin. Seems to be a good level headed kid to boot.



There's a bunch of kids that have the "potential" to be better than Dalvin...very few will be.  Dalvin has physical ability, great work ethic and he's a leader...that's what makes him such a great back.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> never heard of him



Really?  He was committed to Bama until around March.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

alphachief said:


> There's a bunch of kids that have the "potential" to be better than Dalvin...very few will be.  Dalvin has physical ability, great work ethic and he's a leader...that's what makes him such a great back.



He's graded higher than Dalvin was at this point.  I'm excited, but pumping the brakes on him being better than Dalvin.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Really?  He was committed to Bama until around March.



He's a sour OG, overlook him


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's a sour OG, overlook him



Kind of like the Vols got overlooked... again.. and again.. and again...

We're BACK!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> He's graded higher than Dalvin was at this point.  I'm excited, but pumping the brakes on him being better than Dalvin.



Don't get me wrong...I'M THRILLED FOR US TO HAVE HIM!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'M THRILLED FOR US TO HAVE HIM!



I wonder which of our other two rb commits are leaving?  Our rb class was already ranked the highest in the nation before Akers.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 28, 2016)

The great thing about Akers is the kid can ball out of the wildcat...not that we need it that badly with Frenchy back there.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 28, 2016)

Never heard of her


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of like the Vols got overlooked... again.. and again.. and again...
> 
> We're BACK!


No one has claimed to be back.  That's a dawg fear out loud


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 30, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I wonder which of our other two rb commits are leaving?  Our rb class was already ranked the highest in the nation before Akers.



Akers is silent to UT. He's only publicly committed to help recruit for ut. Much like Richmond at OM a few years ago



Hope I'm right


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2017)

Everything I've read is White and Laborn are staying too. RB class is going to be nasty!


----------

